# S.W.A.R.E. Show Announcement. - The Facts.



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

S.W.A.R.E. Announcement. - The facts.

As you may or may not be aware due to pressure from the A.P.A. A few ill informed Newport City Council officials have now decided to cancel our booking at the International Sports Village.

This is due to unfounded claims by the A.P.A. that their world class, prestigious venue was about to be infected by salmonella and other various contagious diseases!


Now for the good news -

We have a new venue. This building is situated in Newport but is not under the control of Newport City Council. We have now finalised arrangements with this venue and our show will go ahead as planned on the 14th April.

We trust that we can count on your continued support as we have put a lot of hard work and effort into organising what is going to be a great day for all concerned.

Due to safety reasons We will not publicly name the venue until 5.30 pm on Friday 12th April.

In conclusion there will definitely be a S.W.A.R.E. event in Newport on the 14th April 2013.


In the words of the late, great Freddie -

“The show must go on!”


----------



## PureWelsh (Jun 8, 2012)

*hey*

Is trading still aloud at this venue?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*Sware show*

Yes, of course it is.


----------



## CREAKS (Oct 17, 2012)

Please can anyone and everyone read closely to this and copy,like share and send the hell out of it.

This message is one of the most important and vital points of interest to your reptilian hobby at present.

The SWARE show has come under a lot of attack from the ANTI’S and this show NEEDS to go ahead and be successful, not for CREAKS to boast about but for the reptile hobby to boast about. To show yet another battle won against the misleading animal rights groups whom use scare tactics and fake science to peddle their propaganda to the masses.


As promised the SWARE show will take place on Sunday the 14th April 2013 and the venue is


Pill Millenium Centre
Courtybella Terrace,
Pill,
Newport.
NP20 2GH


The show starts at 10:30am

Table holders can begin setting upfrom 8am.
Also do not forget that our one day off for a full calendar year membership to CREAKS at a massively reduced rate.


There will be NO photography or video-ing of the show at all. ONLY our official CREAKS photographers will be permitted to use any recording devices, anyone else found recording of any sort may be asked to leave!
Some of you may or may not be aware that a certain animal rights group whom we will NOT name have given a press release the other day stating we are taking our reptile show underground. They have also given a whole host of incorrect and quite frankly made up lies to bulk out there statements, but it is no surprise when they have nothing better to do. 

We would just like to clarify that we could not give out any details prior to this as it would have given to much away to the anti’s but at this moment in time we are confident all is ok to go ahead with.

Some facts we should clear up are the following. Newport Council are on board with us and are very happy to have the show go ahead, there legal department have confirmed with us that we are well within the law and breaking NO laws what so ever. We are NOT going underground, simply withheld information from the animal rights groups so they could not spit there web of lies.

The police are aware of the event taking place, we have a fully qualified reptilian vet with us all day and will be inspecting every animal for sale with his staff. The environmental health department will be present throughout all of the event. The police, the council and the venue are all very happy for the event to go ahead, we are very happy for it to go ahead. It SHALL go ahead and we hope as many of you reptile keepers can come and support us on the day and really show them all what it means to stand together united by a passionate hobby that we all share deep in our hearts!!!


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Good for you, hope it goes great. Sorry I'm working all weekend


----------



## noelsdad (Nov 27, 2012)

great news that it is still going ahead,been looking forward to this since it was announced,


----------

